
Intro to High-frequency trading video - tortilla
http://vimeo.com/6056298
======
bwd2
Much of the information in this video is incorrect and makes the same mistakes
that the general media makes when trying to explain high frequency trading. In
particular, it fails to mention the fact that pre-routing exposure to local
exchange members is an optional feature of orders (i.e. when you send an
order, you can choose whether it is a flash order) and thus cannot
disadvantage the sender, it incorrectly explains what an automated market
maker is, fails to correctly explain the rules of NMS routing, and misstates
the role of liquidity rebate in high frequency trading.

